# Accessing my modem settings



## jasonsmith

Hi,
Can someone help me? I am trying to access my modem settings through entering my IP address into Internet Explorer.

My Modem is a Thomson Speedtouch and is connected to my coputer through a USB port.

Can anyone help?


----------



## TerryNet

Try the IP address of the modem.


----------



## jasonsmith

Where can i find the IP address of the modem?


----------



## TerryNet

Now, that depends. If your modem is actually a modem/router combo, and not in bridged mode, its address should be the gateway IP when you run ipconfig (in a Command Prompt window). And the user guide will usually give the default address.

If it is truly just a modem, good luck. My Motorola SB4200 is 192.168.100.1. Don't know if that is any kind of standard or not. The one time I called tech support the guy gave me that address.


----------



## DNC

The documentation that came with the router will definately contain it, but they're usually something like

http://192.168.100.1/
http://192.168.1.100/
http://192.168.1.1/


----------



## Carey934

Click Start, click Run, type CMD and press enter.

Type IPCONFIG and hit enter.

The gateway address is your modem/router. Open your browser and type in the gateway address to login to your modem/router.


----------



## jasonsmith

Thanks for all your help


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome, of course. But please update us; modem or modem/router? Can you now access it?

And if you're all good now, please mark this 'Solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.

And if you need more help please give us the model number of that Thomson Speedtouch.


----------

